

Why Functional Programming Matters [pdf] - b-man
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.63.7911&rep=rep1&type=pdf

======
silentbicycle
See also: [http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/03/why-why-functional-
progr...](http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/03/why-why-functional-programming-
matters.html)

If submitting things from CiteSeer became HN's version of submitting Wikipedia
pages, that would be a major step up, IMHO.

~~~
eru
I am bound to agree. On the other hand, Wikipedia often provides good starting
points for further research. Especially since they insist on sources. (Though
their preference for dead trees doesn't help.)

------
ComputerGuru
Note: HN's scribd integration doesn't work for redirects to PDFs. Might want
to fix that?

